# HP 350 G2 - RAM-Aufrüstung



## RatteK (29. November 2015)

*HP 350 G2 - RAM-Aufrüstung*

Hallo, 

ich habe vor, mir dieses Modell hier anzuschaffen:

*HP 350 G2*

Ich würde gern 4GB-RAM nachrüsten in den zweiten Slot. Kann ich dazu diesen RAM hier  nutzen? Oder muss es absolut das gleiche Modul sein, wie das  vorinstallierte? Aber woher weiß ich, welches Modul dort genau  vorinstalliert ist?



Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## flotus1 (29. November 2015)

*AW: HP 350 G2 - RAM-Aufrüstung*

DDR3L-1600MHz
Das passt. Die Module müssen nicht identisch sein, nur die Spezifikationen sollten so weit wie möglich übereinstimmen.
Wichtig ist hier vor Allem dass du keinen normalen DDR3 nimmst (der läuft mit 1.5V) sondern low-voltage DDR3 (der läuft mit 1.35V und diesen braucht das Notebook das du dir ausgesucht hast). Zu erkennen am L in DDR3L.


----------



## RatteK (29. November 2015)

*AW: HP 350 G2 - RAM-Aufrüstung*

Hi, 

danke. Und sowas wie die Timings ist da erst mal egal? Ich finde es schon seltsam, dass ich nirgends eine Info darüber finde, welcher RAM genau im Notebook verbaut ist. Oder haben die Hersteller da einfach ihre eigenen RAM-Riegel drin?


----------



## Alex555 (29. November 2015)

*AW: HP 350 G2 - RAM-Aufrüstung*



RatteK schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke. Und sowas wie die Timings ist da erst mal egal? Ich finde es schon seltsam, dass ich nirgends eine Info darüber finde, welcher RAM genau im Notebook verbaut ist. Oder haben die Hersteller da einfach ihre eigenen RAM-Riegel drin?



Also bei einem Notebook der Preisklasse (Office-Notebook) sind Latzenzen vollkommen egal beim RAM. 
Den Unterschied wirst du bei office nicht merken, wenn dann erst bei sehr anspruchsvollen Spielen (wozu der Laptop eh nicht gedacht ist), oder anspruchsvollen Anwendungen und Benchmarks.
Schau also einfach darauf, dass du die richtige RAM Art nimmst!


----------



## flotus1 (29. November 2015)

*AW: HP 350 G2 - RAM-Aufrüstung*

Solche Details bekommt man normalerweise nicht raus ohne das Ding zu kaufen und selbst nachzusehen.
Ohnehin behalten sich Hersteller vor verschiedene Komponenten zu verbauen um beispielsweise Lieferengpässe ausgleichen zu können. Es hilft also nichtmal zwangsläfig wenn jemand anderes nachsieht der das gleiche Notebook hat. Seltsam ist das Alles nicht wirklich, es ist gängige Praxis.

Die Timings sind im Prinzip egal. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du bei einem Laptop für 333€ nicht auf die zweite Nachkommastelle bei irgendeinem synthetischen Benchmark schielst.
Auf die Kompatibilität hat es jedenfalls keinen Einfluss.


----------



## RatteK (29. November 2015)

*AW: HP 350 G2 - RAM-Aufrüstung*

Danke danke. 

Die Kompatibilität ist tatsächlich auch das einzige, was mich interessiert. Es soll einwandfrei funktionieren, mehr nicht. Aber vielleicht ist die Aufrüstung ja auch gar nicht nötig, geht sowieso nur um Surfen, Musikhören, Office...


----------



## flotus1 (29. November 2015)

*AW: HP 350 G2 - RAM-Aufrüstung*

Och wegen 25€ würde ich nicht auf 8GB RAM verzichten wollen.
Kann sein dass dir 4GB von der Menge her reichen, aber mit dem zweiten Riegel gibts Dualchannel was der integrierten Grafik nochmal ordentlich Beine macht.


----------

